
The ‘Very Large’ Hadron Collider needs a better name - lelf
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20131114-the-very-large-hadron-collider
======
lmm
Not accessible from the UK. Anyone have the content?

~~~
qbrass
There's no content. It's just an appeal to readers to bikeshed a new name, to
get traffic to their Facebook and Twitter pages.

